# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  atravesar cristal con carta firmada

## SABOKE

hola a todos.
estoy interesado en aprender el truco del que un espectador coje una carta,la firma y posteriormente se lanza la baraja a un cristal y esta carta aparece por detras del cristal.he aprendido varias rutinas,pero ninguna con carta firmada.alguien sabe en donde puedo encontrar esta rutina(libros,dvds...)
muchas gracias a todos por hacer de esta pagina una de las mejores

----------


## to

As visto alguna vex el efcto hecho hasi?

Saludos

----------


## RNST

Yo he visto tal efecto, hecho por un chino (creo que dejé e enlace por ahí)
pero al loro EL MALDITO LO HACE EN UN CRISTAL QUE SE ENCUENTRA DEBAJO DE UN BARCO, OSEA, CON LOS PECECITOS!!!

la carta supuesta está firmada, pero aparece de dorso, por lo que solo se le reconoce que esa carta por la esquinita rota (que rompió el mago, eh?)

Al final, el mago atraviesa con su mano el cristal y trae la carta para comprobar que efectivamente es la firmada...

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## SABOKE

pues si.lo vi hacer a david blaine en un restaurante y a criss angel en un autobus en marcha.es alucinante.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Yo he visto tal efecto, hecho por un chino (creo que dejé e enlace por ahí)
> pero al loro EL MALDITO LO HACE EN UN CRISTAL QUE SE ENCUENTRA DEBAJO DE UN BARCO, OSEA, CON LOS PECECITOS!!!
> 
> la carta supuesta está firmada, pero aparece de dorso, por lo que solo se le reconoce que esa carta por la esquinita rota (que rompió el mago, eh?)
> 
> Al final, el mago atraviesa con su mano el cristal y trae la carta para comprobar que efectivamente es la firmada...
> 
>  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:



Mirad este video que se comenta en esta pagina: 

http://www.jokaroo.com/extremevideos...illusion2.html

----------


## si66

Yo no dudo de Chris angel, es un fenomeno, pero baline de demas, no es posible que ese efecto en particular este trucado? al igual q la levitacion de blaine en su video??

----------


## Villegona

Aqui os dejo otro video de la carta firmada a travez del cristal
http://www.penguinmagic.com/product.php?ID=157

----------


## Shargon

Estais seguro que es firmada?,todos los metodos que conozco noson firmadas, blaine, no lo hace con carta firmada... solo con carta . es muy distinto, es mas, me atrevo a decir k no se puede hacer con carta firmada

----------


## RNST

A ver, lo he visto con carta firmada, en los cristales subacuáticos de un barco...

Pero ojo, la carta se firma, se rompe una esquina (eso si se puede), y se lanza y, AL LANZARLA QUEDA PEGADA DE DORSO, por lo que sólo se reconoce con el cacho que EL MAGO CORTO.

Al reaparecerla al lado del mago, SI ES LA FIRMADA... pero *nunca* se ve *la firma en el exterior*...

Ahí lo dejo...

Saludos....

----------


## ARENA

RNST tiene razon la carta del exterior nunca se ve que sea la firmada solo se ve que le falta una esquina y no digo que este trucado pero la chica nunca empata lam esquina con la carta del exterior me refiero a que si mas o menos sigues un patron al cortar la esquina puedes hacerlas que practicamente empaten a la perfeccion lo unico que esta muy bien del truco es el *efecto de meter la mano atravez del cristal, alguien sabe como lo hace?* y tampoco entiendo para que limpia el cristal si el movimiento lo hace despues.
Este mismo mago trabajaba en un programa llamado T.H.E.M era donde 5 magos hacian trucos a la gente de la calle y este tio en especial hace uno de meterse a una discotheque atravezando un cristal , voy a ver si puedo poner el video porque esta muy bien.

----------


## eidanyoson

Me encantó lo de T.H.E.M me parecioó una forma nueva de presentar la magia al mundo. Ya hace tiempo que comenté de reunirnos unos cuantos y hacer para televisión algo por el estilo en España. Pero no parece nadie dispuesto ni tampoco ha contactado ninguna televisión (jejeje, a ver si cuela :twisted :Smile1: . Pero para fuerte el del ascensor y el de las moscas (puajjjjj)

----------


## Gandalf

> RNST tiene razon la carta del exterior nunca se ve que sea la firmada solo se ve que le falta una esquina y no digo que este trucado pero la chica nunca empata lam esquina con la carta del exterior me refiero a que si mas o menos sigues un patron al cortar la esquina puedes hacerlas que practicamente empaten a la perfeccion lo unico que esta muy bien del truco es el *efecto de meter la mano atravez del cristal, alguien sabe como lo hace?* y tampoco entiendo para que limpia el cristal si el movimiento lo hace despues.
> Este mismo mago trabajaba en un programa llamado T.H.E.M era donde 5 magos hacian trucos a la gente de la calle y este tio en especial hace uno de meterse a una discotheque atravezando un cristal , voy a ver si puedo poner el video porque esta muy bien.


Seguramente si la chica comprobase la esquina rota antes de recuperar la carta cuadraría a la perfección, eso no es un problema.

El cristal se limpia para que no se note "algo" del juego y para reforzar la idea de que hay un cristal.

Lo de la mano a través del cristal, revisa bien el video y estudialo, quizás termines descubriendo el asunto. Blaine tiene algún video con el mismo efecto y Criss angel tambien, todos con las mismas necesidades, tapar el cristal con algo...

 :twisted:

----------


## SABOKE

solo teneis que ver un video de criss angel,en el que lo hace subido en un autobus y la carta si que esta firmada.es que nadie ha visto este video?tambien otro efecto es el del billete firmado y aparece en un limon.

----------


## SABOKE

por cierto,conozco un monton de metodos de carta a traves del cristal pero solo para hacerlo por la noche y solo conozco uno por de dia y es con un conpinche y con carta firmada.¿alguien sabe donde conseguir este efecto de dia y que no sea el del mago anton?.intento sacar el tema todos los dias pensando en como lo podria hacer por el dia pero no le saco punta.y mira que le doy al coco eh?el efecto de por la noche lo he conseguido hacer con control remoto,jejeje
muchas gracias

----------


## DaniUru

El efecto tambien lo hace un mago llamado Anton. Se necesita de diferentes productos para hacerlo. Aquí les dejo donde comprarlo http://www.magoanton.com/shop/ficha.php?id=19
sale $50 y viene con los productos sino me equivoco. ADIOS.

P.D. En este efecto si se puede firmar la carta con un marcador.

----------


## SABOKE

el truco del mago anton tampoco es con carta firmada,el rotulador es una distraccion para poner una cruz donde tu quieras en el cristal,pero no se puede hacer con carta firmada

----------


## Patito

El que yo conozco de David Blaine tiene más años que Matusalén, ya que las condiciones para hacerlo son óptimas (no las digo porque no sé si se puede).

Al que he visto hacerlo hace poco en vídeo es a un tal Cyril, a plena luz del día, dentro del restaurante, con la carta firmada y haciendo que la gente mire el cristal antes de lanzar la baraja...

----------


## jordi23

Eso si que debe de impresionar,,, ese si que es como el que hace criss angel en el bus...

----------


## hardmix

si quieren conocer el efecto e incluso dejar la carta incrustada entre ladrillos

Eric James - Ultimate Card Through Windows

Saludos

----------


## magomurga

ese del billete en el limon es muy facil, esta en "El gran libro de la magia para el aficionado y el profesional" de Patrik Page,  es un libro bastante bueno pero muy viejo, no se si esta en alguna libreria, pero trata sobetodo de la magia close-up

----------


## ignoto

> ese del billete en el limon es muy facil, esta en "El gran libro de la magia para el aficionado y el profesional" de Patrik Page,  es un libro bastante bueno pero muy viejo, no se si esta en alguna libreria, pero trata sobetodo de la magia close-up


¿Qué tiene esto que ver con atravesar un cristal?
Ni es el mismo efecto, ni se utiliza la misma técnica, ni el gimmick es parecido (ninguno de ellos, quiero decir), ni tiene nada que ver en absoluto.

Vamos, que querías escribir y has puesto lo primero que te ha pasado por la cabeza.

----------


## magomurga

perdon ignoto, me equivoque

----------


## SABOKE

¿alguien ha conseguido hacerlo de dia con carta firmada y sin compinche?

----------


## Magoayllon

Daniel Garcia lo hace con carta firmada, sin compinches y sin gimmicks ni nada. No recuerdo el nombre del video en el que lo hace, pero es muy fácil de hacer y con 3 sutilezas de nada lo tienes, puedes atravesar un cristal de la oficina, el del coche, vamos el cristal que quieras.

Evidentemente no es como el video de Cyril que lanza la baraja y aparece, porque eso no lo hace uno solito, pero que el efecto queda fenomenal y es impactante.

Saludos.

----------


## Ella

> ¿alguien ha conseguido hacerlo de dia con carta firmada y sin compinche?


gonzalo y yo lo hicimos, carta firmada, sin gimmicks ni compinches
el juego se lo hicimos a mi abuela y yo era ayudante (mas no compinche) ya que me tenia que acercar hasta la ventana y restregar alli las cartas

----------


## SABOKE

la verdad es que me quede con las ganas de ver el que vendian en tienda magia,pero bueno....
yo este efecto lo consigo hacer con un mando a distancia y un receptor pero por mas que pienso no se como llevar la carta firmada al sitio sin la ayuda de un conpinche.he visto varias maneras de hacerlo pero lo que me tira para atras es el fixo que sujeta la carta o que ni siquiera el mismo espectador pueda cojer la carta que hay detras por que si la coje se da cuenta del fixo o de los hilos invisibles.quiero que la carta se pegue con la cera de mago y quiero conseguir llevar la carta firmada al sitio.me trae loco este truco...¿alguna sugerencia en algun libro o dvd?
he visto que en tienda magia venden la carta en el cd¿que tal?no es lo mismo pero a lo mejor me da una idea de como llevar esa carta al sitio ¿no?

----------


## Kirk

El de Criss Angel en el autobus es muy fake.

----------


## terkito

El de david b. usa compinche, aparte en el video, la abuela se keda mirando la carta. ahi ya me di cuenta que lo esta ayudando..
 :twisted:

----------


## Kirk

Si... un compinche que le contrate los actores extra y haga los cortes de camara.

----------


## rifaj

> RNST tiene razon la carta del exterior nunca se ve que sea la firmada solo se ve que le falta una esquina y no digo que este trucado pero la chica nunca empata lam esquina con la carta del exterior me refiero a que si mas o menos sigues un patron al cortar la esquina puedes hacerlas que practicamente empaten a la perfeccion lo unico que esta muy bien del truco es el *efecto de meter la mano atravez del cristal, alguien sabe como lo hace?* y tampoco entiendo para que limpia el cristal si el movimiento lo hace despues.
> Este mismo mago trabajaba en un programa llamado T.H.E.M era donde 5 magos hacian trucos a la gente de la calle y este tio en especial hace uno de meterse a una discotheque atravezando un cristal , voy a ver si puedo poner el video porque esta muy bien.


Este mago es Cyril Takayama, tiene varias versiones, una la hace desde el barco como han dicho, otra la hace en un aquarium y si se ve firmada dentro de la pecera, al final tambien mete la mano a traves del cristal y la saca firmada y todo.

----------


## Salduba

Con la carta rota por una esquina en tu mano te acercas al cristal y en un instante desaparece de tu mano y aparece por el otro lado en el cristal.

Video de Peter Marvey (el suizo que gano la varita magica y que manipula cartas mejor que jeff mcbride).
Video: Peter Marvey = Carta a traves de la ventana. 
Media hora que te explica como hacerlo

un saludo

----------


## Jaime

> Video de Peter Marvey (el suizo que gano la varita magica y que manipula cartas mejor que jeff mcbride).


¿En donde has leido eso? :?:

----------


## Salduba

No lo he leido, lo he visto.
Tengo los videos de Jeff Mcbride y de Marvey

un saludo

----------

